# Психология: Мужчины - более тонкие натуры, чем женщины



## Mila

Молодые мужчины, не состоящие в браке, сильнее женщин подвержены эмоциональным расстройствам под влиянием проблем или положительных событий в близких отношениях, доказали ученые. На эмоциональное же состояние незамужних женщин наибольшее влияние оказывает сам факт разрыва или установления новых отношений с мужчиной, сообщается в статье, опубликованной в журнале Journal of Health and Social Behavior.

Авторы исследования, Анна Барретт из Университета Флориды и Робин Саймон из Университета Уэйк Форест (США), провели свое исследование на основании опросов более 1000 молодых людей и девушек в возрасте от 18 до 23 лет, еще не вступивших в брак и проживающих во Флориде, США.

В своей работе ученые пытались установить отличия во влиянии отношений с партнером на психическое состояние людей разных полов, которые не состоят в браке. Предыдущие подобные работы, проведенные с людьми, уже заключившими официальный союз, не выявили каких-либо гендерных различий в этом плане.

Оказалось, что для неженатых людей, переживающих период взросления, положительные или негативные изменения в отношениях с партнером оказывают различное влияние на эмоциональное состояние и психическое здоровье в зависимости от их пола.

Так мужчины, вопреки сложившимся стереотипам, гораздо сильнее женщин переживают охлаждения и напряженности в отношениях, что часто выражается в злоупотреблении алкоголем и наркотиками. В то же самое время расцвет отношений дает гораздо больше приятных эмоций мужчинам, нежели женщинам, а его благоприятное влияние на психическое здоровье мужчин выражено сильнее, чем у женщин.

Авторы исследования связывают это с тем, что для молодых мужчин их девушки являются единственным средством утолить потребность в тесном общении. В отличие от них женщины бывают очень близки и доверительны в отношениях с членами своей семьи и подругами.

Кроме того, напряженность в отношениях с женщиной может задевать для мужчины чувства самоуважения и собственной уникальности.

"Наше исследование показывает необходимость учета периода жизни определенных категорий мужчин и женщин при изучении гендерных различий в важности близких отношений для психического здоровья".



источник


----------



## akok

Так что, берегите нас женщины :dance2:


----------



## MotherBoard

akoK написал(а):


> Так что, берегите нас женщины :dance2:



Смеёшься?! Нас надо беречь..
А то получается уже, что вы слабый пол!


----------



## zaq

Mila написал(а):


> Молодые мужчины, не состоящие в браке,



Так что вопрос решаем. 

Беречь вас будут...очень беречь.


----------



## akok

MotherBoard написал(а):


> А то получается уже, что вы слабый пол!



Хм...мы не слабый пол, мы чувствительны, а потому нас надо беречь


----------



## Саныч

*Специально для наших дам.*

Что- то наши дамы на нас наезжают. За что?:unknw:


*Легко ли быть мужчиной? О женском недовольстве.*

Мужчины (не буду называть вас «уважаемые», ибо вы давно уже не уважаемые, не буду называть вас «дорогие», ибо и этот термин уже сродни древнему артефакту эпохи палеолита), что вы обычно слышите в свой адрес из уст знакомых женщин, сослуживиц, случайных незнакомок, особенно если не афишируете свое присутствие, остаетесь незамеченными?

Я вот слышу что-то вроде «Настоящих мужиков не осталось», «Мужики измельчали», «Мужик нынче выродился». Или «Где мужики-то? Одни алкаши остались!». Или «Да он и гвоздь вбить не умеет!». Или извечное женское, накипевшее за долгие годы страданий и унижений, подытоживающее все никчемное мужское существование на фоне женщины резюме «Да все мужики козлы!». 

Женщины нами явно и категорически недовольны. Я проработал в исключительно женском коллективе почти пять лет и имел возможность наблюдать женщин в самых различных ситуациях и состояниях ума, тела и души, когда они переставали играть. К моему глубокому прискорбию, выяснилось, что даже те Евины дочери, чьи благоверные исправно трудились на производственной и домашней нивах, не поторопились успешно спиться, не ушли в автономное плаванье к другим обетованным берегам-семьям, также недовольны своими половинками. 

Например, у одной коллеги супруг занимал очень ответственный пост на одном из крупнейших предприятий области. Без малейшего намека на художественную гиперболу: дом – полная чаша из чистого золота, переливающаяся благоухающей амброзией семейного уюта и комфорта. Дамский седан нежно-розового цвета. Туалеты, если не прямо от Лагерфельда, то и не от Секондхенда. Ежегодные туры в Европу и Северную Африку. Живи да радуйся такому мужу! Нет, радоваться искренне никак не получалось. Нежные семейные отношения явно что-то омрачало, причем с такой стихийной разрушительной силой, что утонченная коллега то и дело восклицала в сердцах «Убила бы!». 

Вторая сотрудница про существование Туниса и Майорки даже не подозревала, ходила преимущественно пешком или в лучшем случае передвигалась на маршрутке, из нарядов предпочитала свитера и брюки темных немарких тонов. Но зато неоднократно демонстрировала нам свой двухэтажный дом из пяти комнат, где каждый гвоздь был на месте, и часами могла рассказывать о своих детях, оба из которых учились на платных отделениях не самых завалящих вузов нашего города. Мужа также демонстрировала, но строго на фоне домика-игрушки. В приватных и не очень беседах сама, по секрету всему свету, не раз всему отделу поверяла тайны их интимных радостей. И тем не менее, и она, когда речь заходила не о доме и муже и не о детях и муже, а просто о муже, радостно плевалась наболевшей желчью, ставя меня в совершеннейший тупик. Как, и ты Брут?!

Супруга второй коллеги я знал лично. Если можно о человеке судить по внешнему виду, то он принадлежал к тому классу млекопитающих, у которых передние конечности были чрезвычайно развиты за счет значительных физических нагрузок в доме и на даче, оставшаяся шерсть клоком была сильно побита молью, а по рано ссутулившейся фигуре и апоплексическому румянцу лица читались преждевременный остеохондроз и угроза ранних инфаркта и инсульта. Такие обычно умирают, согласно российской статистике – точно в пятьдесят шесть. Был он всегда грустен и всегда торопился домой. К жене и к дому (именно – не в дом, а к дому). Там его всегда ждали дела, о чем он печально и покорно, как ослик Иа, вздыхал.

У третьей коллеги муж был ученый. Ученый в том плане, что прочел много книг и даже знал иностранный язык. Он разбирался в раннем Гогене и позднем Ван Гоге, утописту Толстому предпочитал реалиста Достоевского, сочинял стихи и пел под гитару. С ним можно было поговорить на самые разные темы, но коллегу, по причине ее крестьянско-пролетарского воспитания, разные темы не интересовали. Ее интересовала одна тема: деньги. 

И она их зарабатывала, «челноча» по разным странам Восточной Европы, распихивая женские трусы и мужские носки по различным своим частям тела, подвергалась угрозе ареста и депортации, потому что имела перед собой высокую цель: построить еще один дом. Четырехкомнатной квартиры в престижном районе и дачи в придачу ей давно было мало, ей хотелось еще дом. Супруг ее еще один дом строить не желал, считая это мещанством и упадничеством, за что и огребал по полной программе на орехи и изюм от своей супружницы-антрепренера. 

Все эти три разных примера объединяет одно: женское недовольство в отношении, как мне показалось, не самых худших представителей сильного пола (об остальных, не столь ярких образчиках пола мужского, примитивного, как говорится, помолчим). Недовольство явное, трудно скрываемое, перманентное. Этакий непрекращающийся ПМС, плавно переходящий в климакс, наступающий у некоторых женщин после тридцати. 

Причем, каждый из приведенных случаев – типичный и далеко не категоричный. То есть, я знаю семьи, где недовольство давно перешагнуло за грань вечного бурчания – «обычной» манеры общения со стороны супруги, и придирок по поводу и без повода. Оно превратилось в тихую женскую ненависть. В этакую некровавую вендетту. :mda:Спокойную и терпеливую месть за «лучшие годы, молодость и красоту, отданные неизвестно кому».

Для равновесия я пытаюсь вспомнить не просто счастливые браки (счастливых браков, как известно, не бывает, а бывают браки успешные), а браки, где женщины, пускай и с трудом, но находили бы несколько слов одобрения для тех, кто рядом с ними. Кого бы они хотя бы иногда любили и ценили. И иногда об этой любви говорили... Вспоминаю и не могу вспомнить...

*
Вот я и спрашиваю за что?*


----------



## Drongo

Кстати да, нас беречь надо, мы под угрозой вымирания - Мужчинам грозит массовое вымирание?


----------



## zaq

Саныч написал(а):


> Вот я и спрашиваю за что?



Не, конечно вопрос спорный.
Какие то дамы подобраны колоритные...
Но даже и они - посмотрите, ругают ведь своих, ну не от большого ума, наверное, да хитрости маленько нужно.
А вот попробуй ты сказать что плохое про их половин, боюсь, не позволят.

Приходит в голову аналогия, где то было прочитано.

Давно, еще в Ленинграде, стоят бабушки, ждут открытия магазина и соответственно ругают почем зря всех, и работников магазина, и власти заодно.
А поскольку дело было в центре города, подошел к ним иностранец и присоединился к всеобщим возмущениям.
Так они его мигом окружили и доставили в отделение
Как же, это наше, вот и имеем право, а чужим - ни ни...

Так что не тужите, выживем.


----------



## whop

Drongo написал(а):


> Кстати да, нас беречь надо, мы под угрозой вымирания


Спасение утопающих-дело рук самих утопающих


----------



## Drongo

whop написал(а):


> Спасение утопающих-дело рук самих утопающих


Мужики! Полундра! Бунт на корабле.


----------



## whop

Саня, только без паники


----------



## Drongo




----------



## whop

я чёт фильм вспомнил "Новые амазонки". Так там в будущем женщины вообще без мужиков жили. Таблетку в день для восстановления гормонального равновесия - и вперед на работу. Зато никаких войн :sarcastic:


----------



## Drongo

whop написал(а):


> я чёт фильм вспомнил "Новые амазонки". Так там в будущем женщины вообще без мужиков жили. Таблетку в день для восстановления гормонального равновесия - и вперед на работу. Зато никаких войн


Таааа, это мелочи. Они без мужиков и в прошлом жили. :biggrin: Вот *iskander-k* должен был помнить тему с другого форума, я создавал - *Эволюция полов*. Суть той темы была такой, что я задавал вопрос, возможно ли пусть даже теоретически, предположить что мужчины появились в результате мутагенеза произошедшего с женским организмом более 86 000 лет назад.
Кратенько: Теория хромосом говорит, что мужская пара хромосом это *XY*, женская пара всегда постоянна *XX* и именно мужскоя пара *XY* определяет пол ребёнка. Это верно и не оспоримо.

Дальше я пишу по памяти из разговора с теми с кем обсуждал этот вопрос и по памяти обсуждения на форуме:
Спорный был момент, что давным-давно на земле были одни особи с парой хромосом *XX* или же в том понимании, которое нам ближе сейчас, мы назовём их - женщины. И куда ни глянь, ни одного мужика, короче, козлов нет вообще. :biggrin: Размножались они типа так, при наступлении некоего периода, в женщине активизировался ген *SRY* активизируется и пара хромосом каким-то образом меняется, в общем женщина ждёт ребёнка, тоже девочку. В общем происходит мутагенез и у них рождается мальчик. Только вот тут история этой теории умалчивает, реакцию женщин на такое "чудо" и то, как они отучились размножаться тем способом, каким размножалисть до мужчин. :biggrin: Теория эта появилась вследствии того что якобы через две недели после зачатия уже можно узнать пол ребёнка, но до 3-х недель, плод не имеет признаков пола. Зародыш в 3 месяца имеет размеры 15 мм. По сути это правда, плод действительно бесполый. Половые органы формируются позже с активацией чего-то там _умное_слово_.

По поводу экспериментов природы над мужским организмом - Эволюционная теория пола В. А. Геодакяна здесь объясняется доступным языком, почему так происходит.


----------



## whop

*Drongo*, 
слушай, ну ведь у всех млекопитающих есть самцы и самки. имхо данная гипотеза сильно усложняет ситуацию, вместо того, чтобы её упростить.


----------



## Drongo

*whop*, Не поверишь, но вроде у какой-то разновидности мух или насекомых, не помню какой, непомню где читал, но там вроде как есть особи женского пола. Аааа, вспомнил, пчёлы. У них пчёлы все самки, а детопроизводством занимается пчелиная матка, она яйцо обмакивает в какую-то жидкость, у неё их две, справа и слева, если слева, то получается пчела, если слева, то типа, пчелиная матка, что ли? Если не напутал ничего.


----------



## whop

*Drongo*, 
если бы человек произошел от пчелы, то он был бы гораздо более трудолюбив :biggrin:
можно я выдвину новую гипотезу:
некоторые нации произошли от обезьян, а некоторые - от пчёл :scaut:


----------



## Drongo

whop написал(а):


> если бы человек произошел от пчелы, то он был бы гораздо более трудолюбив


Отмазка. :biggrin: А если человек трудоголик, то он произошёл от жмеля? ))) Учти, шмель за нектаром летает даже в дождь, и при высокой влажности воздуха.


----------



## whop

Drongo написал(а):


> А если человек трудоголик, то он произошёл от жмеля? ))) Учти, шмель за нектаром летает даже в дождь, и при высокой влажности воздуха.


не, точно не от шмеля


----------



## MotherBoard

Сашка написал(а):


> Так что, парни, мы в отставку.


Да ладно!


----------



## MotherBoard

Сашка написал(а):


> то то же)) тоскливо вам без нас на земле было бы. Только и всего то нужно - больше теплоты и понимания)))



Шесть лет уже не знаю другой любви, как любовь на благо юзеров...


----------



## Drongo

MotherBoard написал(а):


> Шесть лет уже не знаю другой любви, как любовь на благо юзеров...


А до этого ни разу не влюблялась?


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> А до этого ни разу не влюблялась?


Нормальной любовью я бы это не назвала, мешали наркоманские наклонности родственников


----------



## Tiare

Саныч написал(а):


> Для равновесия я пытаюсь вспомнить не просто счастливые браки (счастливых браков, как известно, не бывает, а бывают браки успешные), а браки, где женщины, пускай и с трудом, но находили бы несколько слов одобрения для тех, кто рядом с ними. Кого бы они хотя бы иногда любили и ценили. И иногда об этой любви говорили... Вспоминаю и не могу вспомнить...



Ну не все мы такие алчные, злые, ворчащие, с постоянным ПМС:sarcastic:

А по теме - беречь надо, а то еще вымрете, как мамонты:sarcastic:


----------



## Tiare

Сашка написал(а):


> Ну так и мы не все козлы. Есть такое свойство - мнение об одном переносить на всех.



А кто про козлов говорил? Лично у меня нет привычки обобщать


----------



## MotherBoard

Сашка написал(а):


> козлы


Это между прочим для мужчин самое страшное ругательство!

вымру и бог с ним. Одной дурочкой меньше будет...:sarcastic:


----------



## Tiare

MotherBoard написал(а):


> вымру и бог с ним.



Нее, куда ж мы без них


----------



## MotherBoard

Murchik написал(а):


> Нее, куда ж мы без них



Кому нужны такие больные до интернета девушки?


----------



## MotherBoard

Сашка написал(а):


> Murchik, обобщённо
> MotherBoard, не надо вымирать



Вы уже сами себя козлами называете.. Это уже диагноз - депрессия, срочно лечиться!
А я ничем не могу помочь - вы все далеко...(((


----------



## MotherBoard

Сашка написал(а):


> У кого депрессия?


Какая депрессия? Это сессия закончилась...
Зачем закончилась - даже обидно...


----------



## Drongo

*MotherBoard*, *Будь сильной*. Мне очень нравится эта песня. Когда-то у нас, в Украине на шоу Украина мае талант её спела женщина. Будь сильнее обстоятельств. Выше носик.


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> *MotherBoard*, *Будь сильной*. Мне очень нравится эта песня. Когда-то у нас, в Украине на шоу Украина мае талант её спела женщина. Будь сильнее обстоятельств. Выше носик.


Перед кем???
Мне в разделы оффтопа выходить нельзя - это сразу слёзы..
Только если сидеть с утра до ночи за учебниками или на благо юзеров - тогда живём, что ни до чего, кроме этого, дела нет..


----------



## MotherBoard

Сашка написал(а):


> хы... лучше оставить взаимные претензии и сходить за пивом например)


Мда.. в меня выпивка почти не лезет...
сказала бы железными терминами - да люди не поймут...


----------



## Drongo

MotherBoard написал(а):


> Перед кем???


Человек начинается с себя. С его отношения к себе. Я когда-то в нашей местной газете прочитал обращение 19-летней девушки к горожанам, это были 90-е годы прошлого века. Там была рубрика такая что-то вроде стена плача или типа такого. И молодые мамы и вообще люди жаловались на свои проблемы. Так вот, после того письма девушки, все проблемы которые были, просто померкли, и сколько уже прошло времени, а я помню смысл и начало письма.



> ...А за идёт окном дождь. Если бы собрать все капли дождя, наверное их не хватило бы чтобы сравниться с тем количеством пролитых мною слёз...


К сожалению или к счастью, но дальше я не помню точных слов, но содержание по смыслу такое, в общем я не хочу перечислять всё, но читая эти её строки, я сделал для себя вывод и запомнил его на всю оставшуюся жизнь. 

Не ной никогда и помни, что в мире могут быть люди, которым может быть гораздо хуже чем тебе с твоей "проблемой".

Будем жить. :victory:


----------



## MotherBoard

Сашка написал(а):


> А благо юзеров для тебя тоже благо?


Хотя бы так. Если чем - то оказалась полезна - и то хорошо...


----------



## zaq

*MotherBoard*, 
У меня странный , кажется, вопрос - вы любите читать книги?
Нет, не технические. 
Книги настоящие,из бумаги,может немного потертые или изумительно пахнущие свежей краской.

Мир, который они открывают, он совсем иной чем сеть, не так ли?

И еще, мне кажется, хорошо бы перестать прятаться в сети от настоящей жизни.
Ну хороша же она, она чертовски хороша.
Даже со всеми своими поворотами.

А юзеры, неопределенная масса. И их работающий компьтер для них, скорее всего, просто компьютер.
Да и правильно это.

Нужно быть счастливым в первую очередь для себя.
Я так думаю.


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> Я не считаю это нытьем, да и горя в мире много, но своё всегда болит сильнее. Drongo, наши сограждане к психоаналитикам, как америкосы например, ходить не приучены а удержать всё в себе можно, только до определённого предела, если выхода не будет - разорвёт к чертям))


Ты конечно же прав во всём. В каждой строке и слове, так оно и есть. И разговор по душам необходим. Только я например на пойду к психологу чтобы "исповедаться" ему например в том (укажи любую причину). Ну что он посоветует? Типа, будь молодцом, начнёт лесть в подноготную, а я не хочу его пускать в эти закрома своего сердца. Не справлюсь сам, значит разорвёт к таким чертям. Иначе раз сгоняешь к нему и пропишешься там. Я так думаю со своей колокольни.


----------



## zaq

Drongo написал(а):


> И разговор по душам необходим.



Может разговор по душам, может раздумья в одиночестве. Ну и поплакать.
А еще труд, тяжелый... физический.
Кажется еще, что такие моменты нужны душе.

Да и книги, когда совсем тоскливо, так наверное у всех бывает.
Я беру "Унесенные ветром"...почти всегда.
Как то придает мне силы эта жизненная энергия Скарлетт...
Или сесть в поезд...и люди и места другие... смотришь уже на все по другому. 
И жизнь продолжается.


----------



## Drongo

zaq написал(а):


> А еще труд, тяжелый... физический.


Верно, делать что-нибудь только отвлечься от мыслей.


zaq написал(а):


> Кажется еще, что такие моменты нужны душе.


Не все такие моменты нужны, Наташа.


_...Случайно ничего не происходит… 
Есть тайный смысл законов бытия. 
Написано: кто ищет, тот находит, 
И кто стучит, тому и отворят. 

Случайно ничего не происходит… 
Вся жизнь – большая книга перемен. 
Кто ищет, свою жизнь в трудах проводит 
И ничего не требует взамен. 

Случайности у жизни не бывает… 
В судьбу свою ты верь или не верь, 
Но, коль на стук тебе не открывают, 
То громко ли стучишь и в ту ли дверь? 

Случайно ничего не происходит… 
Случайно ль повстречались, разошлись? 
И если что теряем и находим, 
То из таких случайностей вся жизнь..._


----------



## MotherBoard

А что означает выражение:
шагнём в огонь, напьёмся слёз
И повернём земную ось
мы как вода...


----------



## Tiare

MotherBoard написал(а):


> Шесть лет уже не знаю другой любви, как любовь на благо юзеров...


Лена, какие твои годы У тебя все еще впереди

*Сашка*, мне жаль что вы меня не правильно поняли... Может быть кто-то так и считает, как в приведенном вами посте, но ко мне это не имеет ни какого отношения...

*Drongo*, отличное стихотворение:good2:


----------



## zaq

Drongo написал(а):


> Но, коль на стук тебе не открывают,
> То громко ли стучишь и в ту ли дверь?



Да.
Из одной моих любимых книг... 



> Бим твердо усвоил: поцарапайся в дверь, тебе откроют обязательно двери и существуют для того, чтобы каждый мог войти: попросись – тебя впустят.
> С собачьей точки зрения, это было уже твердое убеждение.
> 
> Только не знал Бим, не знал и не мог знать, сколько потом будет разочарований и бед от такой наивной доверчивости, не знал и не мог знать, что есть двери, которые не открываются, сколько в них ни царапайся.



Иногда кажется, что это почти про меня.....


----------



## MotherBoard

*Сашка*, И что вы этим хотели сказать?
Короче... ничего не поняла... остаётся только в научных книгах утонуть и не думать ни о чём..
Мало я учусь, нечего было и отвлекаться на оффтоп.. Пошли далее по обучению искать для себя информацию, только так можно убить все посторонние мысли, чтобы плевать на всех, кто и что о тебе думает...


----------



## Mila

MotherBoard написал(а):


> Короче... ничего не поняла... остаётся только в научных книгах утонуть и не думать ни о чём..
> Мало я учусь, нечего было и отвлекаться на оффтоп.. Пошли далее по обучению искать для себя информацию, только так можно убить все посторонние мысли, чтобы плевать на всех, кто и что о тебе думает...




Сплошной негатив и самое страшное, по отношению к себе.  Лена, так нельзя. Есть очень простая истина, как относишься к себе, так будут окружающие относиться к тебе. Начни с простого - начни уважать себя. Вопрос за что? За то, что ты прежде всего -человек со своими взглядами, привычками. Я есть такая, какая есть и пусть мир воспринимает меня, какая я есть , но я умею...я знаю.... 

Лена, ты непоседа и большой оптимист, а это большой плюс. 
Ты быстро схватываешь информацию, и тут же дотошно ее "пережевываешь"- и это плюс. У тебя все получится, ты много добьешься
, НО УВАЖАЙ СЕБЯ!


----------



## Drongo

MotherBoard написал(а):


> И что вы этим хотели сказать?


Разве это так сложно понять? Выйди на улицу. Пройдись по набережной. Полежи на траве, на любой лужайке. Раскрой своё сознание что ты можешь полежать там где ты хочешь, быть там где ты хочешь, прийти или уйти куда хочешь. Поздоровайся с прохожими и пофиг что прохожий тебя не знает. Почувствуй радость оттого что ты сама можешь подойди к человеку и познакомиться, пусть даже это знакомство начнётся и закончится пожеланием доброго утра или дня. Подумай о том что ты видишь солнце, видишь волны, колышащуюся траву. Ты слышишь звуки, шуршание травы, лай собак, мяуканье кошек, умеешь говорить, ты умеешь петь пусть не профессионально, но для себя ты сможешь что-то напеть. Цени то, что у тебя есть друзья и ты с ними можешь свободно общаться и видеться.


MotherBoard написал(а):


> плевать на всех, кто и что о тебе думает...


Понимаешь Лена. Если ты будешь плевать на всех, то другие будут отзеркаливать твоё отношение. Как зеркало, ты ему скривишься и оно тебе скривится. Плюнешь в него - в ответ получишь плевок. Пусть это слишком образно. А в жизни если ты кому-то не нужен, то хоть расшибись в лепёшку нужен ты так и не будешь. Вот тогда плевать можно. Вычеркни, забудь и точка.

Я не знаю как тебе объяснить, что у тебя весь мир в руках, но держать его ты почему-то не хочешь...


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> Понимаешь Лена. Если ты будешь плевать на всех, то другие будут отзеркаливать твоё отношение.


Я не плюю на тех, с кем нормально общаюсь, а до черта таких, от которых "уши вянут" и что? скажете общаться с такими и позволить себя грязью поливать..? Нет уж..лучше уши заткнуть и идти куда глаза глядят


----------



## zaq

Да, я поддержу всех. 
Согласись Лена, ведь это добрые советы.
По большому счету, малознакомые тебе люди относятся к тебе, поверь, очень бережно.
Много можно еще сказать, но, увы, не тот формат, нужно видеть человека, его глаза.

Так что теперь главное.
Предложение. 
Можно сказать эксклюзив, при моей то закрытости. 
Начиная с субботы я буду дней 10 в Питере.
Так что все в твоих руках.
Если есть желание, то прошу.

(Есть небольшая возможность смены даты и времени.
Но заранее, у меня насыщенный график.
Сеть там у меня есть, я посмотрю.)

Твое решение


----------



## Mila

Браво! Какие у нас замечательные люди. Спасибо, что вы есть!




​


----------



## MotherBoard

*Сашка*, короче поняла, что ничего не поняла...
Я была один раз избита не за что, просто человек был пьяный.
А как мне надо было себя вести? дать сдачу? Я и сдачи не умею дать.
Я не тот человек, которому лишь бы погрубить да подраться...
По ходу дела в теме меня решили прировнять именно к такой категории....
Ну бог с вами.. а я тогда лучше помолчу...


----------



## Tiare

Лена, я конечно не мужчина, но с *Сашкой*, в данном случае согласна на 100% Так что, заканчивай себя жалеть - толку все равно не будет. В жизни очень много хороший людей, и если ты будешь думать так, а не "Вокруг все козлы", то именно хорошие люди будут к тебе притягиваться. Хочешь изменить жизнь в лучшую строну - начни с себя Не зацикливайся на том плохом, что с тобой когда-то произошло. Обидно, конечно, не спорю... Но надо уметь идти дальше, не вещая нос, а зло, сделанное тебе, вернется к твоим обидчикам бумерангом. Так что, не трать время на воспоминания о плохом, лучше думай о хорошем - и оно обязательно у тебя появится в жизни Удачи


----------



## MotherBoard

Murchik написал(а):


> и если ты будешь думать так, а не "Вокруг все козлы"


Я кого нибудь назвала козлами????
В мыслях не было....... 
тыкните конкретно, где я обозвала вас???
А зла тем более ни на кого не держу, даже общаюсь с тем человеком, который меня же и избил...
так что не катите бочку...


----------



## Tiare

Лена, никто не говорил, что ты кого-то так называешь Главное, чтобы такие мысли у тебя не появлялись никогда Тебе люди, наоборот, помочь пытаются, подсказать что-то... Не ищи в словах какой-то подвох или "камень в твой огород" - его нет.


----------



## MotherBoard

Murchik написал(а):


> Лена, никто не говорил, что ты кого-то так называешь Главное, чтобы такие мысли у тебя не появлялись никогда Тебе люди, наоборот, помочь пытаются, подсказать что-то... Не ищи в словах какой-то подвох или "камень в твой огород" - его нет.



Тогда уже легче, а то другой раз вас фиг поймёшь...
Поэтому и стараешься ни на что не обращать внимания. А то на всё подряд обращать внимания - нервов не хватит! А вы уже попёрли всерьёз слово "плевать" в таком значении, каких и мыслей не было....


----------



## zaq

Думаю, нужно на некоторое время всем взять тайм-аут.
Может быть, мы вернемся сюда, а может нет.
Время покажет.


----------



## Саныч

Сашка написал(а):


> Я не считаю это нытьем, да и горя в мире много, но своё всегда болит сильнее. Drongo, наши сограждане к психоаналитикам, как америкосы например, ходить не приучены а удержать всё в себе можно, только до определённого предела, если выхода не будет - разорвёт к чертям))



Черт, как сказал в точку. А ведь разорвет :mda:



Сашка написал(а):


> Я просидел с тобой вчера здесь всю ночь до рассвета, взвешивал каждое слово, опасаясь случайно тебя ранить.



У тебя бешеное терпение :dash2:



Сашка написал(а):


> Еленушка, мужик не будет разводить с тобой сюси-пуси



Лена, а ведь правда. Это так. Ты еще найдешь свою дорогу, ты просто запуталась. Держись хороших людей, а помощь тебе предлагают почти в каждом посте. Ты только правильно прочитай.


----------



## MotherBoard

Саныч написал(а):


> Лена, а ведь правда. Это так. Ты еще найдешь свою дорогу, ты просто запуталась. Держись хороших людей, а помощь тебе предлагают почти в каждом посте. Ты только правильно прочитай.


Да просто понять другой раз сложно..
Я уж столько повидала нехорошего, что вечно везде наезда ждёшь, только выкидываешь худые мысли из головы с намёком: всё будет хорошо. Но в глубине души вечный страх ....


----------



## Саныч

Какие твои годы... Смелей вперед смотри, негатив отбрасывай от себя как мусор. Вспомни, как говорят: что нас не убило, то сделало нас сильнее, сдохнет само и в муках. 

И вообще, заведи себе виртуальный роман 
Кстати, все хотел сказать, что мне лично больше нравился твой предыдущий ник - NForce


----------



## Alex1983

MotherBoard написал(а):


> Перед кем???
> Мне в разделы оффтопа выходить нельзя - это сразу слёзы..
> Только если сидеть с утра до ночи за учебниками или на благо юзеров - тогда живём, что ни до чего, кроме этого, дела нет..


Не вешай  НОС.. И все будет окей.:yess:


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> Теоретически, раз существует в природе партеногенез (девственное размножение), то когда неть скорее всего его можно будет вызвать у человека. Так что, парни, мы в отставку. Надеюсь, не в этой жизни..хы). А войны в любом случае будут.


А чего это мы в отставке должны быть? Подавляющее большинство учёных, докторов - как раз мужчины.  Изобретут искусственый инкубатор для вынашивания человека и женщины в отставку, тем более что наша хромосома определяет пол. 

Кстати, искусственную матку действительно разрабатывают. Так что долой матриархат и да здравствует патриархат. :sarcastic:


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> Так что долой матриархат и да здравствует патриархат.


издеваетесь!
Для ребёнка никогда ничего не было лучше в младенчестве, чем молоко матери....
При таком повороте событий вы что ждёте - стерилизацию женского пола???


----------



## Drongo

MotherBoard написал(а):


> Для ребёнка никогда ничего не было лучше в младенчестве, чем молоко матери....


Нуууу, а как же те мамы у которых молоко перегорело? Молочные смеси. Йогурт? ))) Рассказать анекдот в тему?

_Попали как-то в авиакатастрофу американец, англичанин и наш, русский. Их выбросило на необитаемый остров. Жрать нечего, решили, чтобы протянуть до прибытия помощи, будут варить конечности друг друга по очереди и есть. Кинули жребий, выпал америкосу первый. Ну он:
- Ребята, вот вам моя нога, отрезайте варите жаркое.
Отрезали, сварили, ели целую неделю. Опять жрать нечего. Кинули жребий, выпало англичанину.
- Ребята, вот вам моя рука, отрезайте варите борщ с мясом.
Сварили борщ с анличанинской руки, пировали пол недели. Опять голодуха, ну, наш не стал дожидаться жребия, растёгивает ширинку, америкос с англичанином в один голос:
- Оооо!!! Колбаска.
- Какой нахрен колбаска? По йогурту и спать. :biggrin:_



Сашка написал(а):


> Что касается т н "мужской беременности" , я думаю так. С того самого момента, как в мужском организме начнет развиваться зародыш, этот "мамапапа" просто перестанет быть мужчиной. Т к наш пол определяют гормоны. Для развития ребёнка в организме, необходимы как раз только женские.





Сашка написал(а):


> интересно, как Drongo отмажется


Отмазаться будет сложно.  Лена за горло взяла.


MotherBoard написал(а):


> При таком повороте событий вы что ждёте - стерилизацию женского пола???


При перенаселении планеты, это как раз и может быть вполне реальная картина, родила раз - перевязали маточные трубы, гуляй Вася. Вот в Китае вроде уже закон есть что их семья не должна заводить больше одного ребёнка. Возьмём такой футурвариант развития событий, как естественные роды, это будет атавизмом у женщин, своеобразным пережитком.

Лен, ты посмотри на это с практической точки зрения. Вот роды, могут испортить фигуру, а так фигурка будет всегда стройная, ровная. Грудь полная, упругая. 



MotherBoard написал(а):


> издеваетесь!


Это феминисты вскаламутили воду, дав женщинам равноправие, а так всё было правильно, женщина слабее, её удел хозяйство и то с чем она может справиться. Вот скажи мне. На кой были соревнования:
Женщина-Шахтёр выполнила норму Шахтёра-Петра из n-ского угольного комбината. Женщина-Сталевар выполнила и перевыполнила пятилетку чем весь Х-ский завод металургии. Вот зачем это было? Показать что вы лучше? Лучше кого? И ценой чего?

Женщина, это женщина, мужчина, это мужчина. Заметь нюанс, женщин равняют по рамке мужской работы или по мужской линии. Но мужчин не равняют по рамке женской линии. А ведь есть работы где женщине куда легче, чем мужчине. Вообще, это неправильная гонка соперничества, доказать что? Что женщина не хуже мужчины? Это и так понятно, две руки, две ноги, голова. Но если женщина ещё и носитель жизни, то почему они, женщины, участвуют в таком дебильном спорте как поднятие штанги. Вот на кой вы, женщины, *делаете это*? Она не подняла штангу, но порвала себе какие-то внутренние мышцы по любому, внимательный просмотр и всё станет ясно. Для равновесия, мужчины *рвут шпингалеты*. :biggrin:

Я обобщаю, но всё же, зачем женщинам этот спорт? Такой спорт, кого хочь застерилизует. Попытка приравняться к мужчине? Ерунда. Разве такой спорт делает женщину красивее или женственнее? Сравните этих тяжелоатлетов с лёгкой гимнастикой, фигурным катанием, со спортивными танцами... Нужно своё делать, а не равняться по нас.


Читал ли кто-нибудь из вас книгу *Ивана Ефремова - Лезвие бритвы* ? Почитайте, очень многие вопросы освещавшиеся более 40 лет назад актуальны и поныне, я практически во всё согласен с автором. Раза три перечитывал книгу, очень захватывает и впечатляет, кстати, вопросы о мужчине и женщине там очень хорошо освещаюстя. Я приведу несколько фрагментов из книги:



Спойлер






> ...
> - Вот наконец-то! Значит, красота существует помимо нас, в
> объективной реальности, как говорят философы. А если так, то какие
> критерии есть у вас для определения красоты?
> - Я вас не понимаю, - пробормотал художник, более уже не
> смотревший на Гирина с превосходством жреца искусства.
> - Жаль. Тогда попробуем на примере. Вот ваш товарищ, художница...
> - Гирин вопросительно посмотрел на суровую критиканшу.
> - Товарищ Семибратова, она график. Гирин поклонился.
> - Товарищ Семибратова сказала, что статуя некрасива. Почему?
> Объясните мне, каков ваш критерий для столь категорического суждения.
> Посмотрите, - он обвел рукой всевозраставшую группу слушателей, -
> здесь, мне кажется, большинство находит статую красивой.
> Слушатели закивали одобрительно. Художница поджала тонкие губы.
> - Мне трудно говорить с человеком, не знающим наших
> художественных понятий. Но попробую. Образ женщины, чистый и светлый,
> должен быть лишен подчеркнутых особенностей ее пола.
> - Почему? Это же ее пол?
> - Если вы будете меня перебивать, я ничего не скажу! Женщина в
> новой жизни будет похожей на мужчину, тонкой, стройной, как юноша,
> чтобы быть повсюду товарищем и спутником - мужчины, чтобы выполнять
> любую работу. А тут, смотрите, широкие, массивные бедра. Чтобы
> соблюсти пропорциональность, ноги пришлось утолстить, сделать сильнее,
> икроножные мышцы и валики мускулов над коленями. Как много здесь
> животного, ненужной силы. Зачем это в век машин? И вдобавок не просто
> силы, а силы пола, эротической. Вот, пожалуй, все.
> ...








Спойлер






> ...
> Анатомическое чутье, заложенное в нас, очень тонко.
> Подсознательно мы сразу отличаем и воспринимаем как красоту черты,
> противоположные для равных полов, но никогда не ошибаемся, какому из
> полов что нужно. Выпуклые, сильно выступающие под кожей мышцы красивы
> для мужчины, но для женщины мы это не считаем достоинством. Почему? Да
> потому, что нормально сложенная здоровая женщина всегда имеет более
> развитый жировой слой, чем мужчина. Это хорошо известно, но так ли уж
> всем понятно, что это не более как резервный месячный запас пищи на
> случай внезапного голода, когда женщина вынашивает или кормит ребенка?
> Попутно заметьте, где на теле женщины располагаются эти подкожные
> пищевые запасы? В нижней части живота и области вокруг таза -
> следовательно, эта резервная пища одновременно служит тепловой и
> противоударной изоляцией для носимого в чреве ребенка. И в то же время
> этот подкожный слой создает мягкие линии женского тела - самого
> прекрасного создания природы.
> Еще пример. Стройная длинная шея немало прибавляет к красоте
> женщины, но у мужчины она воспринимается вовсе не так - скорее как
> нечто слегка болезненное. Шея мужчины должна быть некой средней длины
> и достаточно толстой для прочной поддержки головы в бою, для несения
> тяжестей. Женщина по своей древней природе - страж, а ее длинная шея
> дает большую гибкость, быстроту движений головы, - снова эстетическое
> чувство совпадает с целесообразностью. Наконец, одна из главных
> противоположностей полов - широкие бедра прямо безобразны у мужчины и
> составляют одну из наиболее красивых черт женского тела.
> ...






Если прочтёте книгу, буду рад обсудить её с вами. Здесь можно прочесть онлайн

Может где-то я перебрал в суждениях, но, тут уж сделайте мне скидку. Я не антифеминист, но у меня есть своё мнение по этому поводу.


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> Ждём реакции девушек


Может сразу стать к стенке на расстрел?


----------



## Tiare

Что-то тема не спеша ушла в сторону О чем вы тут говорите? Проясните, непонятливой

_Добавлено через 15 минут 13 секунд_


Drongo написал(а):


> Изобретут искусственый инкубатор для вынашивания человека и женщины в отставку, тем более что наша хромосома определяет пол.





Drongo написал(а):


> Женщина, это женщина, мужчина, это мужчина.


 Ну, вас прям не понять:mda: То вы хотите отправить женщин в отставку, и тут же говорите, что каждый должен заниматься свои делом... Разве рожать детей - это не женское дело?



Drongo написал(а):


> Лен, ты посмотри на это с практической точки зрения. Вот роды, могут испортить фигуру, а так фигурка будет всегда стройная, ровная. Грудь полная, упругая.



Прямой связи между родами и фигурой нет. Так что, не пугайте Лену


----------



## Drongo

Tiare написал(а):


> Что-то тема не спеша ушла в сторону О чем вы тут говорите?


Не всё же о проблемах говорить, верно?


Tiare написал(а):


> Ну, вас прям не понять То вы хотите отправить женщин в отставку


Это было сказано с долей иронии.


Tiare написал(а):


> Женщина, это женщина, мужчина, это мужчина


А это уже другая мысль. 


Tiare написал(а):


> Прямой связи между родами и фигурой нет. Так что, не пугайте Лену


Ага? При беременности грудь увеличивается.


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> Лен, ты посмотри на это с практической точки зрения. Вот роды, могут испортить фигуру, а так фигурка будет всегда стройная, ровная. Грудь полная, упругая.


А насчёт издевательств - кто главный.. я ничего не имею против патриархата...
Но рожать должна женщина, а мужчина должен держать семью...
Однако в наше время и женщины пашут как волы...


----------



## Drongo

MotherBoard написал(а):


> Однако в наше время и женщины пашут как волы...


Воооот. Женщины активно забрали у мужчин их работу, теперь мужики тыняются под углами и соображают на поллитра.


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> Воооот. Женщины активно забрали у мужчин их работу, теперь мужики тыняются под углами и соображают на поллитра.


Я ни от кого ничего не отбирала...
У меня как раз наоборот было, то что ты сказал, мужики ищут по поллитра. Понимаешь, что можешь расчитывать только на себя...
Или есть добровольцы избавить женщин от физического труда?
Милости просим в ленинградскую область:sarcastic:


----------



## Tiare

Drongo написал(а):


> Ага? При беременности грудь увеличивается.


 Она может увеличиваться и просто от банального набора веса


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> P.S. Хорошо что не на Ленинградское шоссе.


Это вы о чём??? там вообще - то промзона...
А ну .. если вы работаете по вызову - я - пас


----------



## Mila

:shok::wacko:Такой ералаш в голове:crazy:



Drongo написал(а):


> Так что долой матриархат и да здравствует патриархат.



Ох, вот как 



Сашка написал(а):


> Что касается т н "мужской беременности"



Примерить хотите? 



Сашка написал(а):


> Для развития ребёнка в организме, необходимы как раз только женские.



Без нас никуда :harhar:

А вот как вы, без нас? Амазонки выживали...



MotherBoard написал(а):


> Для ребёнка никогда ничего не было лучше в младенчестве, чем молоко матери.



Да и еще раз - да! Но некоторые мужчины по уходу за ребенком, лучше мам. Просто мамы, иногда, попадаются такие, что папы все берут в свои руки, чтобы спасти малыша 




Drongo написал(а):


> Лен, ты посмотри на это с практической точки зрения. Вот роды, могут испортить фигуру, а так фигурка будет всегда стройная, ровная. Грудь полная, упругая.



Поверь, Лена после родов жизнь приобретает более яркие краски, а чтобы фигурка была в порядке, то все зависит от тебя.



Drongo написал(а):


> Женщина-Шахтёр выполнила норму Шахтёра-Петра из n-ского угольного комбината. Женщина-Сталевар выполнила и перевыполнила пятилетку чем весь Х-ский завод металургии. Вот зачем это было? Показать что вы лучше? Лучше кого? И ценой чего?



Нечего возразить. :mda:



Drongo написал(а):


> её удел хозяйство и то с чем она может справиться.



Поверь, это не мед 



Сашка написал(а):


> Это не лучший футуровариант. Имхо, такие вопросы должна решать каждая конкретная женщина сама за себя



Спасибо.



Drongo написал(а):


> Может сразу стать к стенке на расстрел?







Tiare написал(а):


> То вы хотите отправить женщин в отставку, и тут же говорите, что каждый должен заниматься свои делом... Разве рожать детей - это не женское дело?



Вот умница, сразу срисовала несостыковочку :dance2:



Drongo написал(а):


> Сидели бы дома, огород копали


:ireful3: Слов нет одни эмоции.


----------



## Drongo

MotherBoard написал(а):


> Это вы о чём??? там вообще - то промзона...


Имелась ввиду трасса, шоссе, где девочки всех народностей, обычно ловят попутку. 


Сашка написал(а):


> я не гей


О, мне интересны твои мысли. Есть какие соображения по поводу этой темы - (тема отменяется ибо или удалена или найти её я не могу. Создавал когда-то про Транссексуалистов)


Tiare написал(а):


> Она может увеличиваться и просто от банального набора веса


Ключевое тут *и*. 


Mila написал(а):


> А вот как вы, без нас? Амазонки выживали...


Так вопрос не стоит ребром.  Будет стоять - выживем. В плен вас будем брать. ))) Кстати, наверное так и одомашили женщин, брали в плен, потом приручали её к дому, а дальше она и сама не хотела уходить и под крыши, да, наверное и от ребёнка тоже.


Mila написал(а):


> Поверь, это не мед


Да я это знаю.


Сашка написал(а):


> Это не всерьёз, девчат. Допекли наверное. Вряд ли кому то нужна, на самом деле, домашняя клуша, умеющая только огород копать, конечно, если ты сам не тракторист. Человек долджен развиваться, женщина в том числе.


Конечно же не всерьёз.

Даёшь брачный контракт. :biggrin:


Спойлер: Брачный контракт






> Брачный контракт (ПЕРЕСМОТРЕН И ДОРАБОТАН В СОГЛАСИИ СО СТ. ??? И ПРИМЕЧАНИЮ. ???)
> 
> Согласно настоящего контракта жена не нанимается, (А ОБЯЗЫВАЕТСЯ) ишачить, убирать тут за всеми, торчать круглые сутки у плиты. Муж, в свою очередь, не нанимается горбатиться, пуп рвать и т.п.
> 
> Глава семьи избирается сроком на пять лет путём скандала. (НЕ ИЗМЕНЕНЯЕМО)
> 
> При голосовании права сторон распределяются следующим образом: муж - 50%, жена - 50% + 1 противный голос.
> *Примечание:* Но в связи, что этот контракт, создаётся на територии Украины, право первенства можно опротестовать путём импичмента жены или на худой конец, применить принцип "оранжевой революции", после которой чудесным образом "противный голос" оказывает поддержку уже мужу). Если "противных голосов" 2(два) и более то в силу вступает подкуп этих голосов со стороны мужа, посредством исполнения желаний этих лиц (платье, косметика, и прочие атрибуты, (для девочек)деньги на карманные расходы, увеличиваются в 10 раз, официальное разрешение на использование сигарет и зажигалок (для мальчиков).
> 
> Жена должна быть с мужем и в горе, и в радости, и в бедности, и в богатстве, и напоминать ему о том, кто он есть на самом деле.
> *Примечание:* Используя такие слова как: замечательный, неповторимый, сногсшибательный, обоятельный, неповторимый, могучий, страстный, великолепный, желанный, любимый, незаменимый, восхитительный... А также приветствуется и другие положительные слова в адрес мужа...
> 
> Супруг обязан именовать супругу с применением уменьшительно-ласкательных суффиксов - оньк, еньк, очк, ёчк, а также ласковых слов, таких, как рыбка, зайка, репка, редиска, белочка в колесике.
> *Примечание:* Согласовано и одобрено 1000 %... Список увеличивается по мере развития мужского словарного запаса и уровня интеллекта.
> 
> Лучшие испорченные годы отсчитываются с момента подписания данного контракта.
> *Примечание:* Лучшие годы отсчитываются с момента, понимания жены, что она выбрала не того мужчину..., но коль !!!Скоро!!! Она это поймёт, то всю ответсвенность за ощущение испорчености берёт на себя, так как нужно читать лицензионное соглашение. В котором чётко написано, что любого мужчину вы используете на свой страх и риск(это правда)... В случае поломки особых важных частей виновна хозяйка товара(недосмотр и не бережное использование), муж обмену и возврату не !!!!! Подлежит!!!!
> 
> При походе по магазинам муж не должен предлагать пойти домой чаще 1 раза в 4 часа.
> *Примечание:* ...Вообще не должен рваться домой, так как пройтись по магазинам женской моды без экскурсовода это могила!!! Кроме того проход по магазинам подобного типа обогащает словарный запас мужчины, располагая его в пользу женщины. Что даёт возможность сделать сюрприз любимой женщине в виде..., как вариант - шикарные бразильены, слипы, танго и проч. Акссесуары женских очаровашек.
> 
> Мужу запрещается забывать про главный семейный праздник - День свадьбы жены.
> *Примечание:* Это общий праздник, так как не одна жена состоит в супружеских отношениях) - (согласовано!!! Так как забывчивость в этом случае обходится в несколько раз дороже и денег и нервов, а также стрессое состояние может пагубно сказаться на половой жизни (особенно мужчин), что незамедлительно скажется на женщине.
> 
> Каждую пятницу муж имеет право уходить с друзьями в зюзю. При возвращении домой с работы после 24:00 опоздавшая сторона должна отправиться туда, откуда пришла.
> *Примечание:* В случае, если запасные "Аэродромы" не работают, жена и муж обязаны предоставить своей(му) половине приземление на основной территории. В случае не выполнения этого подпункта, обе половины "за последствия не отвечают" В натуре...
> 
> Жена имеет право объявить план ?перехват? в дни получения мужем зарплаты.
> *Примечание:* Если муж не приносит зарплату домой, жена имеет право разорвать контракт и открыть сундук пандоры на голову мужа.
> Появление в шкафу работников без спецодежды карается скандалом.
> *Примечание:* А также другими способами умервщления: яд, огнестрельные ранения, ножевые, колото-рубаные, усыпления (без пробуждения), асфикция(удушение за горло(женщина может душить мужа галстуком, мужчина имеет полное право задушить свою жену её капроновыми чулками...))
> 
> Жена обязана предоставить справку от головнюка о наличие или отсутствии у нее головных болей.
> *Примечание:* Чтобы наверняка мужа избавить от реплики: "_не сейчас дорогой, так голова болит_"
> 
> В случае частых головных болей у супруги супруг имеет право обратиться к врачихе или, там, к училке.
> *Примечание:* Лучше к политологу и послушать про ситуацию в стране на проффесиональном языке политолога. После 2 сеансов оба супруга должны уже понять, что их головная боль, по сравнению с этими речами - рай!!!)))
> 
> Пребывание в местах общего пользования сроком свыше 30 минут караются отключением электроэнергии злостным там сидельщикам.
> *Примечание:* Если нарушителя застали с газетой или книгой, места общего пользования закрыты для этого лица на 3 дня. (хай своею головою думае)
> 
> Супруг имеет право не поднимать крышку унитаза, если пользуется раковиной для умывания.
> *Примечание:* В ближайшие месяцы закон будет доработан... В данном случае действуется по обстоятельствам...
> 
> В случае прекращения любви до гроба супруги обязуются уведомить противную сторону в трехдневный срок. При уходе из семьи по собственному желанию супруг должен предупредить за две недели и две недели еще отработать.
> *Примечание:* Если уходит муж - две недели отработать в постели, если уходит жена - выполнением любых желаний (постельных) мужчины, которые не были реализованы из-за страхов быть оттолкнутым.
> 
> 
> Клятва мужа: Если я нарушу условия этого контракта, то пусть меня постигнет суровая и радостная пьянка с участием моих товарищей.
> 
> Клятва жены: Если же я нарушу условия этого контракта, то пусть...
> 
> Клятва сокращается до, со стороны жены: бля буду... Со стороны мужа: в натуре...
> 
> Дополнительные права:
> 
> Друзья жены не должны становиться друзьями мужа, друзья мужа, !!!Вообще не должны пытаться стать!!!! Друзьями жены...
> 
> Да царит мир и спокойствие во многие дни нашего брака и жизни, хорошей и не очень, мирной и спокойной, верной и любящей... Да будет так во веки веков и присно... Аминь.!
> 
> 
> 
> Дата________________ Подпись жены______________ мужа______________


----------



## Саныч

:good2:За контракт отдельное спасибо :good2:


----------



## MotherBoard

Саныч написал(а):


> :good2:За контракт отдельное спасибо :good2:



как написано в контракте.. действительно.. 
....... - буду! Но не забуду эти острова!


----------



## MotherBoard

Ужасти какие погазываешь!*Drongo*,!
мы же не папуасы.. Везде свои обычаи:sarcastic:


----------



## MotherBoard

Сашка написал(а):


> я уже пацталом валяюсь)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Я тоже! Просто помолчала об этом...)))


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> Лен, пытался честно пояснить, что "наши" силикон, ботокс, химический пилинг, имплантанты щёк, губ и ещё куча всякой фигни


Слава богу.. я таким не увлекаюсь...))))


----------



## MotherBoard

Drongo написал(а):


> Ловлю себя на мысли, что этому глаше-пареньку, так хочется в губы кулаком съездить. Ни у кого таких мыслЕй нету?


Нет! мы люди добрые...)))


----------



## goredey




----------



## Tiare

Drongo написал(а):


> Ловлю себя на мысли, что этому глаше-пареньку, так хочется в губы кулаком съездить. Ни у кого таких мыслЕй нету? :biggrin:



Была такая мысль:yes::sarcastic:


----------



## MotherBoard

*Сашка*, А зачем мне кидаться помидорами???
Просто отвечать на такое Г.. как на этих картинках??? Как - то не хочется...
если я ещё на фото *малясь* подкрашена.. то когда я дома - я не крашусь ничем, даже губы...
так что обсуждайте что хотите.. а я помолчу..


----------



## zaq

Эх, ребята, не переживайте. 

Хотя, хотя... мы ведь, как говорится,
...и сшить и распороть, и сердце расколоть...

Так что расслабляться тоже не рекомендуется


----------



## zaq

Сашка написал(а):


> Девичий десантный батальон идёт в наступление?



Не, обдумывает стратегию. Пока обдумывает.


----------



## Drongo

Уважаемые дамы, это от меня вам - *Сархан Сархан - Играю чёрными (песня года 1987)*

...Сделай первый ход... Сама...


----------



## MotherBoard

Я так же соответственно, никогда не могу ни прибить, ни сдачи дать


----------



## MotherBoard

да лан.. раз уж моё имя выдали некоторые.. то называйте теперь по имени..
теперь уже нечего стесняться, даже на Каспере моё имя знают...)))


----------



## MotherBoard

Сашка написал(а):


> Хы... выведали. шпиёны. А зачем было скрывать? Просто ник у тебя сейчас - крайне неудачный, я бы сказал, принижающий тебя.


НИК как раз железный.. что говорит о более-менее крепких нервах.. хотя срывы бывают у всех...


----------



## zaq

*Drongo*, За песню спасибо. 



Drongo написал(а):


> Девоньки, отношения мужчины и женщины, это как шахматная партия



Увы, я не играю в шахматы. Совсем.
Так что глубокий смысл мне недоступен. 
Где то в голове понятие, что у какого цвета изначальное преимущество.
Судя по песне у белого....Если так, то я уступила бы ход.
Да и не нравится мне, что это партия в шахматы....
Зачем соперничество?
А вместе? Ведь лучше.


----------



## Tiare

Drongo написал(а):


> В 20 лет, накой нужны румяна и куча теней? Лёгкий цвет губной помады под цвет губ или делающий эффект мокрых губ, а лучше вообще без губной помады. Ну, можно ещё чуть-чуть туши для ресничек и всё.



На каждый день - самое то. Ну а вечерний макияж уместен по случаю



Сашка написал(а):


> - это липкая гадость.((( имхо, целовать такие губы - ....как то не тянет.... И что, липкие губы - это красиво? Как- то обнимал девушку, погладил по волосам, так они у нее какой то жирной и липкой дрянью намазаны оказались. Блин, всё желание сразу пропало(



Липкие (влажные) губы - это на любителя. Про волосы ничего не скажу - пользуюсь гелем и лаком крайне редко. 



Drongo написал(а):


> Сердце которое имеет зеркальный глянец не поцарапается.  Ибо когтем не как и не за что зацепиться. Это своеобразный дар от одного человека.


 Вас кто-то обидел?

Песню не могу послушать(( На работе, нет проигрывателя...

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 3 секунды_


MotherBoard написал(а):


> да лан.. раз уж моё имя выдали некоторые.. то называйте теперь по имени..
> теперь уже нечего стесняться, даже на Каспере моё имя знают...)))



Ой, это я чтоль?:blush: Я то думала, что многие знают твое настоящее имя...


----------



## MotherBoard

Tiare написал(а):


> Ой, это я чтоль? Я то думала, что многие знают твое настоящее имя...


Нет! это не вы! Здесь меня выдал *Drongo*, а на Каспере АКОК случайно в чат заглянул и сообщил всем моё реальное имя!:sarcastic:


----------



## MotherBoard

Просто я в силу своего одиночества прятала настоящее имя...(((
Я же учиться пришла, а не замуж выходить! В мыслях не было ни к кому прилипать...
Я сама никогда не прилипну, пока ко мне первой не подойдут...


----------



## MotherBoard

*Сашка*, Ну вот.. опять обидела парня....(((


----------



## MotherBoard

Сашка написал(а):


> Понял. Сваливаю.


сваливать не надо..


----------



## iskander-k

Информация

Тема себя исчерпала. название темы не соответствует содержимому. Тема закрыта.


----------

